# Niland



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Any News? 

40 dogs back to unknown series in Open tomorrow A.M.

41 dogs entered in the Am starting tomorrow.

Not much, but it is all I have.

-Russ


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

No news today?????????


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

I think everyone decided to have a party instead of a trial and everyone's having too good a time to call any of us stuck here at home. It's either that or aliens landed and took everyone's cell phones. :shock: Those are my theories and I'm sticking to them!!
Suzanne B


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

actually, i think you are right. if i remember correctly there is a great tailgate tonite!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

> I think everyone decided to have a party instead of a trial and everyone's having too good a time to call any of us stuck here at home. It's either that or aliens landed and took everyone's cell phones. Those are my theories and I'm sticking to them!!


Yikes! This is how internet rumors get started! A little speculation, and we are all tarred with the brush of too much fun!

The aliens did not have to take our cell phones, they just block the reception. I have the records of missed, dropped and otherwise unintelligible calls to prove it. Even being there it was almost impossible to get information. This is what I have as of yesterday afternoon: 

Derby: 

1st Iron Lines Amphibious Assault, Mark Perrizo
2nd Justin Time Apache Lozen, Patti Kiernan

Limited:

12 dogs back to the water marks, a triple with two fliers and a long dead bird up the middle.

#2 Bee Line Butch, Bill Sargenti
#4 Jazztime Hanging Chad, Bill Totten
#17 Justin Time Mr. Moto, Patti Kiernan
#18 Iron Lines Honcha, Arnie Erwin
#19 Ritz's Morgan Creek, Ruth Aud
#24 Timbertown Trifecta
#29 Northern Dancer II, Jim Harvie
#41 Harvans Faxahll's Rascal, Chris Allaire
#42 Foxfiers the Highlander, Bill Kolstad
#44 Iron Lines Annie Oakley, Mark Perrizo
#47 Nebo's Onyx Tornado, Al Wilson
#48 MMR's Gypsy Leather, Mel Milton

Scratches
#11 Justin Time Trump, Patti Kiernan
#50 Crackshot's Ready to Run, Julie Cole
#51 Winsom TKO, Jeff thompson

Amateur:

25 dogs back to the land blind

Scratches
#1 Crackshot's Ready to Run, Julie Cole
#23 Take 'Em, Judy Pond
#34 Lambert's Shotgun Rio, Mark Lambert

This is why I love EE. I am willing to phone in or type a long list of numbers, but having to type out all those names is just too much for me. 

Florence, who did not make it to the tailgate


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Hey Florence, Your efforts are appreciated!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Janet, it is nice to be appreciated. But all things considered, I would prefer to be down in the Valley where I cannot communicate than back in San Diego with Ollie at my feet. 

Florence


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Yeah, Florence!! Thank you. Sorry you're at home instead of "Down In The Valley". 
I didn't even get to go--my bitch has missed that trial for the past 3 years--it's a 'girl thing' ya know.  
Suzanne B


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

any results yet ?


----------



## Lisa S. (May 23, 2003)

#18 Iron Lines Honcha, Arnie Erwin--1st in the Open!!!

Additional Derby results:
3rd--Island Acres Gator:Ed Minoggie o/h
4th--Black Blizzard Thunder Struck: Mike & Julie Heard owner
RJ--Go Margo: Mel Milton/Patti Kiernan
Jams:
Skookumchacks Big Cheese
Dunnigan Creek Rocky Road
JLN Bullseye Bart


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Additional Limited All-Age Results:

1st Arnie Erwin with Missy
2nd Bill Totten with Jazztime Hanging Chad - National Open Qualified
3rd Chris Allaire with Harvans Foxhall's Rascal
4th Patti Kiernan with Justin Time Mr. Moto - National Open Qualified

I do not have RJ or other Jams

Amateur All-Age Results:

1st Linda Erwin with Suncrest Wild Oats
2nd Lorna Kolstad with Bigwoods Lost River Jake
3rd Jim Harvie with Northern Dancer II
4th Ruth Aud with Ritz's Morgan Creek
RJ ?
Partial Jams:
Arnie Erwin with Iron Lines Honcha
Mark Perizzo with ?
Chester Koeth with King Elessar of Gondar


Lisa, Contratulations on Bart's Jam!

Florence


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

*niland*

Amateur 1st Place - #22 Linda Erwin - Oatie
2nd Place - #19- Lorna Kolstad - Jake
3rd Place- #10 - Jim Harvie - Dancer
4th Place - #30 - Ruth Aud - Morgan
RJ # 20 - Mel Milton - Freddie
Jam - 11- Chester - Chewy
Jam - 13 - Penny Krebbs - Pip
Jam - 25 - Arnie Erwin - Missy
Jam - 28 -Gordy Powers - Husky
Jam - 31-Mark Perrizo - Annie

Limited 1st Place- #18 Arnie Erwin - Missy 
2nd Place #4- Bill Totten - Chad - Qualifed for National
3rd Place #41 - Chris Allaire - Rascal
4th Place-#17 - Patti Kiernan - Quasi - Qualified for National
RJ Patti Kiernan - Jill
Jam 48 - Mel Milton- Leather
Jam47 - Al Wilson - Nebo's Onyx Tornado
Jam # 42 - Bill Kolstad - Duncan
Jam # 29 - Jim Harvie - Dancer


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Wow, Linda Erwin wins the amateur two weekends in a row!!! Good for Linda, and it should be an AFC for Oatie! Congratulations to both Linda and Arnie, an Erwin Double header! A couple of retired school teachers who give so much to the sport! So happy for you guys!
Lynn


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

Chris Willet won the Q, Patti Kiernan second. 3rd ? 4th Scotty Seward


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Just wanted to say - GREAT JOB FLORENCE! Thanks for all the information.   

You too Cindy!

WAY TO GO LINDA AND OATEY!! CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!!

Tammy

PS It sure is tough being at home sitting on pins and needles waiting for information!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

*niland*

Thanks Marie D (shes the one that passed info to me)

Cindy


----------



## Lisa S. (May 23, 2003)

Thank you Florence!  
It's my first FT ribbon ever and hopefully not his last.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

suprdogs said:


> any results yet ?






Kim, is Trump back down there with Patti?
It's killin me to not be able to go down there for the winter. I had such a great time last year.
Steve


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Nilan*

Steve I am sorry to tell you that Trump had an accident and he died.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: Nilan*



Annette said:


> Steve I am sorry to tell you that Trump had an accident and he died.





Oh wow, I am really really sorry to hear that. He was such a nice dog.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

steve, i think you meant tyrant. trump belonged to geoff bewley and he did die. it was a very sad thing for geoff and kathy as well as patti and bill.
however, tyrant is home with me and i just love him!


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

suprdogs said:


> steve, i think you meant tyrant. trump belonged to geoff bewley and he did die. it was a very sad thing for geoff and kathy as well as patti and bill.
> however, tyrant is home with me and i just love him!






Yes Kim your right.
I figured that out after I thought about it for awhile. They sold Trump long before I was down there last winter but I do remember watching Tyrant run while I was there. Nice dog. Hell they both start with a T


----------

